# Fencing for escaping goats



## birdpond (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi I have a 4 acres (all pasture) farm. Turns out the back third is just barbed wire strands (as we found out clearing the brush) so of course, my starter herd of dairy goats is having fun visiting the neighboring farms and highway a couple times a day.

:- P

OK, best and cheapest FAST fence options ??

:thinking:

- Elec? Livestock weave? Other? 
THANKS!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

For quick and easy I would do the 47 inch field fence. It comes in 330' sections for about $150. I would also run a strand or two of hot wire with it. It is decent enough, especially if your are willing to stretch it.

Here is a Home Depot link, but, most farm store carry it as well.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/FARMGARD...nized-Steel-Class-1-Coating-348106B/202025613

If you are looking for a more permanent solution, I like no-climb horse fence. Also with a strand or two of hot wire. It is closer to $180 for 100'.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm far from an expert but I have had enough problems to justify an answer. If you put up cow wire you will be constantly removing a hung Goat if you are lucky and a dog don't take him out. Electric fence might do the trick and certainly is cheaper. Just make sure you have it low enough to hit a dog but high enough to hit the goat.(maybe run 2 strands?) If you can find Goat wire is the best but my stores don't carry it and it is a bit more expensive than cow wire. If I was doing it on the size area you are talking about I would try to get the goat wire based solely on the fact that I lost a goat to a pit bull attack. (head thru the wire and dog jumped out of a passing truck) It killed the goat. Just my opinion.:thinking:


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

Since there is already a fence in place the easiest an fastest way is gonna be cattle panels. Attach the panels to the t-post that are already there. Not sure it will be the cheapest.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I would do either panels or field fence, use the horse no-climb size with 2"x4" holes. Kids will stick their heads through the 4"x4" goat/sheep fence.
I would also put up electric wires to keep them off of the fence so they don't bend it down, but that can come later.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

My goats tear up field fence, so we just use chain link. Chain link is more expensive but the other only lasts about 6 months so we'd have to keep buying is as they break it. The chain link just lasts as long as I can remember. I have Nigerians, so they can jump and are VERY destructive. Good thing they're cute.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

With field fence; if you stretch it by hand it will be too loose, you must make sure it is TIGHT!
Also, if you have very destructive goats you should probably put up a few electric wires to keep them off it.

Chain link works VERY well (about half my fence is chain link) but it is also VERY expensive. You do have to be careful about the goats climbing over or crawling under chain link.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The fastest and best solution if the goats are putting themselves in danger is to dry-lot them until you can afford and have the time to install a good quality fence.

Depending on how many goats you have and if you already have a dry-lot or sacrifice area attached to a barn, you could use 16' welded wire panels to pop one up very easily. Then put up a hay-rack with a tray to minimize waste and start feeding hay free choice. Then they will be safe and secure until you can plan and execute your fence choice.

I personally like woven wire with small holes, stretched with a winch. With four acres to browse, they shouldn't apply a lot of pressure to the fence, but if there are many roaming dogs in your area then adding a line of electric is a good choice.


----------



## PygmyGoatLovr (Aug 11, 2015)

I know its expensive but our pen/pasture is chain link fence. Because of the height of it and me tying down the bottom better then it comes when you buy it, I have no escapees thus far and so far nobody has gotten hurt. I'm completely new to goats so I'm sure there's better options...just my 2 cents.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> The fastest and best solution if the goats are putting themselves in danger is to dry-lot them until you can afford and have the time to install a good quality fence.
> 
> Depending on how many goats you have and if you already have a dry-lot or sacrifice area attached to a barn, you could use 16' welded wire panels to pop one up very easily. Then put up a hay-rack with a tray to minimize waste and start feeding hay free choice. Then they will be safe and secure until you can plan and execute your fence choice.
> 
> I personally like woven wire with small holes, stretched with a winch. With four acres to browse, they shouldn't apply a lot of pressure to the fence, but if there are many roaming dogs in your area then adding a line of electric is a good choice.


YES YES YES!!!!
Keeping them in a dry lot without access to grass is MUCH better than letting them become roadkill, dog (or coyote, bobcat, mountain lion, bear, etc) food, or you neighbor's dinner!

Even if they don't get eaten/killed, they will likely go feral. Goats are the second most likely domesticated animal to go feral second only to cats.


----------



## birdpond (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you!
I've been keeping them in the front near the house since their last jaunt (it's a pain, parking the car on the street etc so they don't mosey on out while I open the gate to drive in and out). and it's harder to get supplies in (see above - No driving the car down to the barn to deliver hay or feed to horses) but so far they're secure. 

Weighing all the great ideas and my budget. I found more long stretches of fence behind brush and weeds that, while fine for the horses, just aren't even a speed bump for goats. It's probably 1500 feet of fencing that needs attention (argh) so might just have to do a portion at a time or just wait and save up as much as I can, and keep the three goats in lock-down until the lower pasture is completely done in a few months.

:- P

Thank you everybody for all the terrific suggestions!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Just how bad is this fence? Are the posts solid? Is the wire tight? If it's a barb wire fence that just isn't goat proof, hot wire will make it goat proof. One well placed wire would probably do, but I would probably do two wires. Can you take some pictures of it?


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

Nothing will prompt fixing fencing then having goats. I have about an acre and 1/2 or so and ended up replacing 55 posts and then stretching 47" field fence with a couple of strands of barbed on top. As stated, if you properly stretch your fence, the goats won't get through it, but they will stay off of it with a couple of strands of electric. With a size differential in the herd, you will need strands at the heights the different sizes are at mid body. This discourages both climbing and rubbing (which they love to do). 

When stretching field fence, you will notice that there are humps in the wire. This is to allow for further stretch when the temps cool and the wire contracts. Don't stretch this out of the fence. You will find it tighter at the start end then the finish end on longer stretches and more so in the middle, when stretching. You can take up slack as needed by using your fencing pliers to grab the wire and give the pliers a half twist, effectively putting a "Z" in the the spot. This takes up slack. Naturally on field fence you will go down at the spots you do so and do all of the horizontal wires. 

It cost me about $1500 to put in about 1200' feet of fence this spring. We are pretty isolated, so materials are a bit more here though. It is a good long term investment and should be good for 20+ years with yearly maintenance. The field fence also keeps the neighbors' stock from pushing through the fence to graze on your side. The problem isn't so much the grass they eat, but the pressure on the fence they cause weakens it. If the neighbors have horses, definitely run a taught strand or two of barbed wire above the field fence. A strand of electric is even better. Horses will push the fence down from the top to graze on your side.


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I put in an electric fence. 6 wires all hot 48 inches high. The key is to actually train the goats to it. When they get 7 to 9000 volts they learn to stay away.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

LOL! my energizer runs the fence @ 20,000 volts!!! It hurts (from personal experience!)


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

What energizer are you using? I have a 2 joule low impedance 100 mile fencer and i am not getting any where near that push. By the way 9000V does not tickle


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm using the Parmak super 5 charger (50 mile; 4-6 joule)
But, I only have 3 miles of wire!


----------

